# Mini Dust Collection Separator



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I bought a Mini Dust Collection Separator from woodcraft for my Shop Vac® and it all looked great. It fit the bucket just perfect then I tried to connect my 2 ½ hose. I could NOT connect the Hose or a Coupling. When I called, it was recommended that I buy a rubber drain connector from the plumbing department. 
Now I know a lot of you do accept this sort of thing without batting an eye, but this is totally unacceptable to me and I am mad. First off why in hell would I spend another $5 a piece for extra fitting when it should have fit in the first place. If it was made for another Vac manufacture, it should have been mad clear or they should have provided adapters. I mean how much could and adapter cost to make. I see that the box came from China and the adapters could have easily been included in the box.:yes:

Well I called to complain and they graciously offered to take it back which I’m very thankful for. :thumbsup:

Now for my real problem. I want one of these, so where can I find one to fit my Shop Vac®?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*easy there big fella*

Because all shop vac fittings which are not of the same Brand are a slightly different size, they do not interchange and there is no universal standard size. Rigid is one size. Shop Vac is slightly different. Craftsman is also a different size. What you ran into is very common in the DC world. The plumbing coupler would have been a good solution. I have cut apart round plastic bottles to make thin sleeves to build up diameters so things will fit together. :blink: bill


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Well I’m upset because I’ve spent about $150 on just hose fittings, both 4” and 2 ½” and I haven’t found anything that fits anything. I’ve been buying adapters to fit adapters and I’ve had enough. I’m about ready to buy a lath and make my own out of wood. :laughing:


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

This is the one I have, and it fits my Shop Vac 1.25" and Ridgid 2.5" (2.25") hoses friction fit with no adapters. I've had it for almost two years, and it does create an actual vortex inside. If you need the one for a 30-gallon can, I can't vouch for that at this point.

Amazon.com: Woodstock W2049 Mini 2-Stage Cyclone Separator: Home Improvement

My thread at Router Forums: http://www.routerforums.com/shop-safety/21824-review-rockler-dust-collection-separator-small.html


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I hear you. It is frustrating to have to buy an adapter for something that should fit. Been there on a few and I'm sure I'll have more fun as I outfit my DC. Still haven't found something to fit the stupid 3" dust port on my Makita planer. :-/

I have the Vortex from Rockler and it works OK with my ShopVac (brand) which has a 2 1/2" hose. Many members have built their own. Check out the most recent on by Brink.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

cocheseuga said:


> This is the one I have, and it fits my Shop Vac 1.25" and Ridgid 2.5" (2.25") hoses friction fit with no adapters. I've had it for almost two years, and it does create an actual vortex inside. If you need the one for a 30-gallon can, I can't vouch for that at this point.
> 
> Amazon.com: Woodstock W2049 Mini 2-Stage Cyclone Separator: Home Improvement
> 
> My thread at Router Forums: http://www.routerforums.com/shop-safety/21824-review-rockler-dust-collection-separator-small.html


I almost bought that one and somehow while I was making my list for my 4" system I somehow picked the wrong one. 

I'm looking for something small to hook up hook up to my Shop Vac because i'm tired of cleaning the filters. I watch a video showing the difference in the filter with and without the separator and that's what sold me.

Thanks for the info :thumbsup:


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

I love it. Filter cleaning dramatically decreased with it's use, except when you let it get too full then it just goes straight to the vac. A fiver fills up quick if you are using a jointer or a planer though, something to consider.


----------

